# how to change from multiple quotes



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 20, 2021)

I did a multi quote,  now when I try and quote, it says multi quotes.  How do I change to just a single quote.  Don't need to send them everywhere   thanks  I am still learning about all the different uses on this forum and a lot of great people here too.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2021)

I think it might say that , but if you have a quote you don't want to use , click on the reply field,  and quotes,  then choose remove on the ones you don't want .


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 20, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> I did a multi quote,  now when I try and quote, it says multi quotes.  How do I change to just a single quote.  Don't need to send them everywhere   thanks  I am still learning about all the different us





chopsaw said:


> I think it might say that , but if you have a quote you don't want to use , click on the reply field,  and quotes,  then choose remove on the ones you don't want .


got it thanks  Quote is when you want to add what someone has posted to your reply,  makes sense,


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2021)

You can just hit reply vs quote to respond to one person. A box with the first portion of thei post is quoted then your msg before or after their's. You can highlight just a portion of their post and select reply for that highlighted area to automatically add on your post to bring attention to what you're talking about.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2021)

If you just want to quote part of what someone said , mouse over the area . Left click and highlight what you want . A window will drop down ( if done right ) with a quote tab . Click that . Then you can insert that in your reply .
Like this from your first post above .



Jersey Jimbo said:


> I did a multi quote,





Jersey Jimbo said:


> I am still learning about





Jersey Jimbo said:


> this forum



Ooops , guilty of not reading . DrK mentioned that already .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2021)

Duplicate.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> If you just want to quote part of what someone said , mouse over the area . Left click and highlight what you want . A window will drop down ( if done right ) with a quote tab . Click that . Then you can insert that in your reply .
> Like this from your first post above .




Cool,
I'll have to try that.
All I ever did was quote the whole post. Then delete what I don't want, leaving what I want in the Quote area.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 20, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I'll have to try that



Even Bears are never to old to learn new tricks ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Bears are never




Hmmm--Thanks Keith!!!
It actually worked for me too. I pulled those 3 words above out from your post!!!

Bear


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone who taught me the right way.  I am an old dog who will try before I ask lol   but to me that's how I learn.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 21, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I'll have to try that.


ok got it works great


----------

